

The Sinofsky Letters: Defenestrated Windows overlord corresponds - Akharin
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/18/sinofsky_correspondence/

======
ayi
The tone of the mail sent to Sinofsky are irritating. But he answered them
very politely. I can't find any problem with it.

------
celticbadboy
Is this real? If so I'm surprised he got that much interaction from him

